# intarsia site wanted



## stevebuk (25 Jan 2007)

hi 
i was wondering if any of you guys know of a site which features an intarsia project from begining to end, would love to see how its done..


----------



## Gill (25 Jan 2007)

There's this one...

http://picturesinwood.co.uk/28305.html

Gill


----------



## Intarsiaplans (25 Jan 2007)

http://www.intarsia.net/e-book/Intarsia101.htm

http://www.intarsia.net/e-book2/e-book2.htm

These two ebooks shows you how and what to do.

Good luck.

Danny


----------

